# Criminal record.



## Tezza4 (Jul 14, 2020)

Hi there hope you are all well in the circustances.In a year or so we are looking to move to Spain , first to rent with a view of staying. I have a criminal record , the last offence was 27 years ago when i was a stupid boy. Anyway i have moved on but our system here dont really like us to.How would it affect me in spain , regards Tezza.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Under the new TIE (residence document) procedure, criminal record check by the Spanish authorities is optional. So unless there is alert on you in European security system, 27-year old record, unless it was very serious with long custodial sentence, is unlikely to affect your stay, but 100% assurance is impossible, as they always 'reserve the right' to check up on you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tezza4 said:


> Hi there hope you are all well in the circustances.In a year or so we are looking to move to Spain , first to rent with a view of staying. I have a criminal record , the last offence was 27 years ago when i was a stupid boy. Anyway i have moved on but our system here dont really like us to.How would it affect me in spain , regards Tezza.


:welcome: 

For non-EU citizens there is a criminal record check, though I have no idea as to how far back they check nor if any particular crimes automatically attract refusal for a visa. 


For EU citizens there is no criminal record check.

Where are you from?


----------



## Tezza4 (Jul 14, 2020)

Thank you both , im from sussex uk but after the dreaded Brexit i will no longer be an eu citizen.As i said it was 27 yrs ago , small petty things that a lot of young men commited. The plan is to stay for a year and then think about buying and hopefully settling in Andalucia.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Tezza4 said:


> Hi there hope you are all well in the circustances.In a year or so we are looking to move to Spain , first to rent with a view of staying. I have a criminal record , the last offence was 27 years ago when i was a stupid boy. Anyway i have moved on but our system here dont really like us to.How would it affect me in spain , regards Tezza.


It's a complicated law, and there are exceptions, but your convictions might be regarded as "spent" under the Rehabilitation of Offenders Act 1974.


----------



## Tezza4 (Jul 14, 2020)

As far as i no they are spent but i cannot get them removed from a dbs in England because there is more than one offence.If there was 1,it could be removed. As i say thats here not there. I will have to play it by ear , thank you.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Tezza4 said:


> Hi there hope you are all well in the circustances.In a year or so we are looking to move to Spain , first to rent with a view of staying. I have a criminal record , the last offence was 27 years ago when i was a stupid boy. Anyway i have moved on but our system here dont really like us to.How would it affect me in spain , regards Tezza.


Hi Tezza,

It will be worth spending the next few weeks looking at the requirements needed to be legal residents here in Spain after Brexit is done and dusted. Look at the income needed to satisfy the authorities that you won't become a burden on the state and prove you have full healthcare.

Steve


----------



## Tezza4 (Jul 14, 2020)

Yes , we will not be going anywhere until our finances are in order. Whilst you mentioned healthcare what is the costs nowdays.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Tezza4 said:


> Yes , we will not be going anywhere until our finances are in order. Whilst you mentioned healthcare what is the costs nowdays.


I can't really help you on the cost of private healthcare as im in the Spanish system. 

I'm sure other posters will give you up to date information about the costs and type of cover and prescription charges.

Steve


----------

